# evil act by the valar?



## gilgalad (Jan 24, 2003)

having only read the silmarillion once i may be wrong but, as i remember it, at the end of the war of wrath the valar took the remaining silmarills, refusing to give it to one of feanor's heirs (cant remember which one). This seems to me to be a very suspicious act on their parts, and if memory serves, their excuse was pretty feeble. can anyone tell me to what extent me recollection of the story is correct, what the valar's excuse was, and whether you think they were justified?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 24, 2003)

At the end of the War of Wrath, only one Silmaril remained, and that one is with Eärendil the Mariner, who sails the skies with it in his ship Vingilot.
Maglor cast his Silmaril into the sea.
Maedhros threw his into a chasm.

So the Valar had nothing to do with all this. But it is said that after the prophesized Last Battle, the Silmarils shall be found and Yavanna will break them and spill forth their light into the world.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 24, 2003)

At the end of the war of Wrath it was the Maia Eonwe who refused to give up the two silmarills to Maglor and Maedhros. He would do so only on the instructions of the Valar. Eonwe also told both surviving children of Feanor that they should return to Valinor and talk to the Valar.


> Then Eönwë as herald of the Elder King summoned the Elves of Beleriand to depart from Middle-earth. But Maedhros and Maglor would not hearken, and they prepared, though now with weariness and loathing, to attempt in despair the fulfilment of their oath; for they would have given battle for the Silmarils, were they withheld, even against the victorious host of Valinor, even though they stood alone against all the world. And they sent a message therefore to Eönwë, bidding him yield up now those jewels which of old Fëanor their father made and Morgoth stole from him.
> But Eönwë answered that the right to the work of their father, which the sons of Fëanor formerly possessed, had now perished, because of their many and merciless deeds, being blinded by their oath, and most of all because of their slaying Dior and the assault upon the Havens. The light of the Silmarils should go now into the West, whence it came in the beginning; and to Valinor must Maedhros and Maglor return, and there abide the judgement of the Valar, by whose decree alone would Eönwë yield the jewels from his charge. Then Maglor desired indeed to submit, for his heart was sorrowful, and he said: 'The oath says not that we may not bide our time, and it may be that in Valinor all shall be forgiven and forgot, and we shall come into our own in peace.'


 The Silmarillion: Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually I don't htink that was an evil act.They shouldn't have given back the silmarils to Feanor's sons.The didn't deserve them after everything they had done.That was the best decision I think.


----------



## Grond (Jan 27, 2003)

Actually the truly evil act was the one which was committed at the very end of the story that Gothmog just cited. It shows the final evils of the curse and how the Sons of Feanor were so bound up by the Curse that they were truly damned! It was so moving and so pitiful. (Maedhros is one of my favorite characters in the Silmarillion.)


> _from The Silmarillion, Of the Voyage of Earendil and the War of Wrath_
> 
> ...'If none can release us,' said Maglor, 'then indeed the Everlasting Darkness shall be our lot, whether we keep our oath or break it; but less evil shall we do in the breaking.'
> 
> ...


Manwe was never evil. He had no knowledge of evil in his heart as is illustrated here.


> _from The Silmarillion, Of Feanor and the Unchaining of Melkor_
> *For Manwë was free from evil and could not comprehend it*, and he knew that in the beginning, in the thought of Ilúvatar, Melkor had been even as he; and he saw not to the depths of Melkor's heart, and did not perceive that all love had departed from him for ever. But Ulmo was not deceived, and Tulkas clenched his hands whenever he saw Melkor his foe go by; for if Tulkas is slow the wrath he is slow also to forget. But they obeyed the judgement of Manwë; for those who will defend authority against rebellion must not themselves rebel.


----------



## gilgalad (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks everyone, my wuestioned has been answered most satisfactorily(sp?).
MIGHTY.


----------

